# FINALLY!!!



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

we finally got a bigger tank... :dancing: after the mess of trying to order one and having them tell us oh it didn't come in blah blah we got one

we ended up looking on Craig's list and found a 75 gallon tank with stand for 200 dollars

which is fantastic!
We ended up getting the tank the stand, and the glass lids and light and two of the marineland emperor filters (the one that takes the two filter and is really long) so yeah we are beyond excited.. we put the sand that we bought in it last night and filled it with water, and now we are waiting for the sand to settle so our fishes can enjoy their much much bigger home...

when its done and ready we will add photos... right now our home looks like the fish fairy came and left us a ton of fishy stuff hahaha
:fish:


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

cool.....but from the sound of your post i think you have a long way to go even after the sand has settled before your fishes can go in from a cycling point of view?? :thumb:


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

thats a decent deal for that stuff.... toss some filter media from your old setup into the new filters then when you transfer the fish in, put the old filter you were using in the new tank even if it means you can only run 1 of the new emperor filters. wait 2-4 weeks for the emperor to build up bacteria then add the other one and take out your old one. :thumb:


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

jcushing said:


> thats a decent deal for that stuff.... toss some filter media from your old setup into the new filters then when you transfer the fish in, put the old filter you were using in the new tank even if it means you can only run 1 of the new emperor filters. wait 2-4 weeks for the emperor to build up bacteria then add the other one and take out your old one. :thumb:


never thought of that but makes complete sense.. we were going to add their water from their tank now to the tank when we put them in it so its not like "holy **** batman what the **** happened to our home"


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

the bacteria you need is in the filter, not the water. the will help them aclimate them though.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Also, any substrate, rock work also has bacteria on it. Make sure you transfer as much from the old tank into the new tank for 2-3 weeks than change out as needed.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Just making sure... You washed the sand right? You've gotta rinse out the smaller particles or they will likely end up in your filter impeller and have been known to damage filters.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

agreed..

i washed my sand over and over for days and days before it didnt cloud up . it was only at that point that i considered it worthy to be in my tank....and that was marketed as pool filter sand!!

if you dont do it now.. then your filter will have to do it all the hard way and it will just go on and on.


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yeah its definitely important. When you add the water to your tank its best if you drizzle it in or break its splash with a plate or something so the sand doesnt cloud. I was able to get all the water in without the sand clouding at all pretty much.

I did what this poster is doing now about 4 months ago and was able to make the swap from my 50 gallon to my 120 in 1 day with no harm to the fish whatsoever.

I did have the luxury of getting the filter for the tank 1 week before the tank so I had it running on my 50 gallon for a week to jumpstart the bacteria growth, though.

Something you should consider doing if you have the time to have it run for at least a little while, even a couple days would help. Just dont let it dry out during the move to the bigger tank.

Want me to link my thread to here? It has plenty of info if you'd wanna read it.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

oh yes we washed the sand ... lots and lots of times... good thing it was a hot day and the hose was awesome.... but yes sand was very very washed


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

Beals said:


> oh yes we washed the sand ... lots and lots of times... good thing it was a hot day and the hose was awesome.... but yes sand was very very washed


so why did it cloud up?? ..dont want to get on your case but one day isnt enough.

..just want you to have a crystal clear tank.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

im guessing it clouded cause we didnt break the water flow plus we were trying to spread it out better in the tank so it didnt look like a sand moutain in the middle it looks way better now but we are still waiting for it to be clear and clean


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)




----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

looks empty  put your old filter on there and youll be ready to rock once you got the water parameters down in that tank :thumb:


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

it does look empty
we want to get some cool bigger rocks to make more areas for everyone..


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

when my sand was done there was no clouding whatsoever.it only took a half a day to do a 55 gallon 6 inches up in the tank. i use the loundry sink/basin and it works really well. and i also get a bit physical with the sand also. good luck with the tank :thumb:


----------



## Eb0la11 (Feb 29, 2008)

aussieafricans said:


> when my sand was done there was no clouding whatsoever.it only took a half a day to do a 55 gallon 6 inches up in the tank. i use the loundry sink/basin and it works really well. and i also get a bit physical with the sand also. good luck with the tank :thumb:


6 inches of sand? What for?

Sand should only be 1, maybe 2 inches deep. All it does is hold waste that is hard to clean and remove and will effect your water in a negative way.


----------



## aussieafricans (Dec 19, 2007)

i put it in the tank that high because i had another tank on the way(bigger) and also for some fry tanks. sorry i should have said so. the sand was only that deep for three days. :roll:

i just got the regular construction sand. :thumb:


----------

